# Male fish becoming female?



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> Researchers worry about estrogen and pollutants in the water
> 
> BOULDER, Colo. - Researchers in Colorado have made a startling discovery. Fish, apparently male, are developing female sexual organs. Scientists believe it's the result of too much estrogen in the water and they're finding estrogen in rivers across the country.
> 
> ...


Opinions?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

usually the other way round where females become male, like in guppys, doesn't even say what species they talking about


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

There is this pic by the article, not sure if they are talking about THAT fish though.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I remember correctly, there are reef fish species of which the dominant female of a group transforms into a male if the resident male dies I know, I know, it's the other way around, but it's still quite a remarkable feat, imo.)

I think this should be in Ace's realm: maybe he has some words of wisdom for us.
So:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Scientific Discussion_*


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Innes said:


> usually the other way round where females become male, like in guppys, doesn't even say what species they talking about


Innes,
White suckers, (_Catostomus commersoni_) it is in the article.
(You edited that post as I wrote that I see.)

I'm not all that familiar with Cyprinids and the occurance
of Sex reversal in them.

This is an Issue though, that is poping up nationwide and not only
in fish but many amphibians.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I also remember hearing about this in alligators in the south, I'm sorry I don't have anything more concrete.

*Judazzz*, many of the wrasses and damselfish do exactly that; remove the male and the dominant female turns into a male. Parrotfish have a more complex system with females, males, and "supermales", but I can't remember all the specifics.

-PK


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> *Judazzz*, many of the wrasses and damselfish do exactly that; remove the male and the dominant female turns into a male. Parrotfish have a more complex system with females, males, and "supermales", but I can't remember all the specifics.


 Aight: thanks for clearing that up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> I also remember hearing about this in alligators in the south, I'm sorry I don't have anything more concrete.
> 
> *Judazzz*, many of the wrasses and damselfish do exactly that; remove the male and the dominant female turns into a male. Parrotfish have a more complex system with females, males, and "supermales", but I can't remember all the specifics.
> 
> -PK


Well put, some wrasses and clowns do this (with either a single male or single female as the "dominant", when that dominant dies, next biggest fish changes sex). Other fish do this too (mostly salt water) and some fish are simultaneous hermaphrodites (both sexes at once). I could go on and on but I'll wait....

True about gators, I've met the guy (Lou Guillette). This and the chub and some other fish in other parts of the world are all being affected by pollutants that MIMIC estrogen or other hormones. That feminizes or masculinizes the fish/herp. There are also carcinogenic effects possible as well. Not evolutionary, just us messing up animals that don't naturally change sex.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> Opinions?


Filo, What is your source? Also, do you know of what species they are talking about in the article?


----------

